

Show HN: cvisual.ly - Resume / business card hybrid. Useful? - yangez
http://cvisual.ly

======
lurchpop
Definitely useful!

I think having text somewhere in the "what is cvisual" box that says "Click to
see full working example" would be helpful. It wasn't immediately clear to me
that the screencaps were clickable.

I'm not really feeling the domain either. just did a quick check and
"bizcard.io" is available. it's $100, but kind of worth it for your app.

